# Как найти хорошего мануального терапевта или клинику в Санкт-Петербурге?



## Kaprikon (20 Июл 2013)

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, толковую клинику по леченью ШОП в СПБ. Лечилась в НИИ Вредена, обращалась в ПРОМЕД+, в основном сделать снимки (почему то назначенное лечение совсем не внушило доверия, может конечно я ошибаюсь), в "Мастерскую здоровья" (сейчас там ставлю капельницы и гирудотерапию - остальное пока не рискую). Согласно диагнозу: грыжа шейного отдела позвоночника - (с6-с7 3,3 мм), не большая, но достающая - давление прыгает постоянно, с капельницами и пиявками пока ничего, но сильные нагрузки не держу, ну и "пошатывание мира" немного замучило. Хучу обратиться к мануальному терапевту, у кого был положительный опыт такого обращения в СПБ.Заранее   спасибо за информацию.


----------



## Lari (21 Июл 2013)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> был положительный опыт такого обращения в СПБ.Заранее спасибо за информацию.


 
_Один из вариантов_
https://www.medhouse.ru/entries/134/


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Июл 2013)

Большо спасибо, Lari.


----------

